# wastewater with 10 ppb perc



## MoonLight_lights

Buenas  No estoy segura de cómo traducir bien este dato. Es un mutiple choice y hay que marcar los desechos que pueden resultar peligrosos. Una de las opciones dice:

- *Wastewater with 12 ppb perchloroethylene.*

Mi intento: Agua residual con 12 ppb de percloroetileno. 

Según encontré, "ppb" es "partes por millón".

Mil gracias.


----------



## Lnewqban

Es partes por mil millones y se escribe igual en Español.

Por favor, ver:
Partes por billón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_"En este caso la palabra está referida al billion anglosajón (véase billón), que equivale a mil millones, o sea, 1.000.000.000, o bien 10^9, en notación científica. Por ejemplo, en mil millones de granos de arroz, si se pintara uno de negro, este grano representaría una (1) parte por billón. Se abrevia como "ppb"."
_
Según este enlace, el nombre de esa sustancia es *percloretileno *o* tetracloroetileno*.

Tetracloroetileno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Gracias, Lnewqban 

En realidad se dice "percloroetileno", pero ese no el punto del hilo. ¿Estará bien gramaticamente traducida mi oración entonces? 

* Agua residual con 12 ppb de percloroetileno.*


----------



## Benzene

_Sugiero "agua*s* residuale*s* que contienen 12 ppb de percloroetileno".

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Lnewqban said:


> Es partes por mil millones y se escribe igual en Español.
> 
> Por favor, ver:
> Partes por billón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> _"En este caso la palabra está referida al billion anglosajón (véase billón), que equivale a mil millones, o sea, 1.000.000.000, o bien 10^9, en notación científica. Por ejemplo, en mil millones de granos de arroz, si se pintara uno de negro, este grano representaría una (1) parte por billón. Se abrevia como "ppb"."_



Yes, parts per billion.


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Muchísimas gracias a todos por la gran ayuda


----------



## Talant

Buenos días:

Secundo la idea de "agua*s* residuale*s*...."

Un saludo


----------



## RIU

Especifica lo del billón (mil millones o millón de millones) porque si no a más de uno se le va a rizar el pelo.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

RIU said:


> Especifica lo del billón (mil millones o millón de millones) porque si no a más de uno se le va a rizar el pelo.



Más o menos.... incluso entre los que acostumbramos manejarnos con la escala larga (obviamente me incluyo), no caben muchas dudas de que _*ese*_ billón se refiere a 10exp9. Nunca encontré ningún escrito que use 10exp12 para referirse al billón de ppb.
Pero por supuesto, _lo que abunda no daña_ dicen, así que aclararlo tampoco está mal.


----------



## RIU

Hakuna Matata said:


> Más o menos.... incluso entre los que acostumbramos manejarnos con la escala larga (obviamente me incluyo), no caben muchas dudas de que _*ese*_ billón se refiere a 10exp9. Nunca encontré ningún escrito que use 10exp12 para referirse al billón de ppb.
> Pero por supuesto, _lo que abunda no daña_ dicen, así que aclararlo tampoco está mal.



La de sustos que hubo en su día en el REACH con esto


----------

